# Moggy 1/8



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Fished Moggy from 9-3 at CLR. Wanted to hit Langzinger but not sure how road is. Caught seven 9 inch perch and about 30 gills of which maybe 8 were over 8 inch. Got to try out one of my new Jaw Jackers and caught a perch on it. Used my shanty which is a shock. Was having trouble seeing my flasher and using the shanty solved the problem. Other than the one caught on the Jaw Jacker all fish caught on a Glow jig tipped with a waxie in about 6 fow. Also an FYI to save someone a ticket, gas augers are NOT allowed at Moggy. I didn't have one but someone else did. I was told Game Warden ticketed someone for it on Saturday.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Nice job Carl


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Evinrude58 said:


> Fished Moggy from 9-3 at CLR. Wanted to hit Langzinger but not sure how road is. Caught seven 9 inch perch and about 30 gills of which maybe 8 were over 8 inch. Got to try out one of my new Jaw Jackers and caught a perch on it. Used my shanty which is a shock. Was having trouble seeing my flasher and using the shanty solved the problem. Other than the one caught on the Jaw Jacker all fish caught on a Glow jig tipped with a waxie in about 6 fow. Also an FYI to save someone a ticket, gas augers are NOT allowed at Moggy. I didn't have one but someone else did. I was told Game Warden ticketed someone for it on Saturday.


How was the ice?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Actually forgot to measure the ice today but I would estimate solid 4 inches and it was good black ice.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice report Carl. You hitting the ice today?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Evinrude58 said:


> Fished Moggy from 9-3 at CLR. Wanted to hit Langzinger but not sure how road is. Caught seven 9 inch perch and about 30 gills of which maybe 8 were over 8 inch. Got to try out one of my new Jaw Jackers and caught a perch on it. Used my shanty which is a shock. Was having trouble seeing my flasher and using the shanty solved the problem. Other than the one caught on the Jaw Jacker all fish caught on a Glow jig tipped with a waxie in about 6 fow. Also an FYI to save someone a ticket, gas augers are NOT allowed at Moggy. I didn't have one but someone else did. I was told Game Warden ticketed someone for it on Saturday.


I was at Lansinger. Road wasn't bad but I have 4x4. 9 perch in the 10" range from 7:30-11. Pimple and a waxie was the best program. Wish I didn't have to work today, I'd be out there again before this stupid warm up comes


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Lansinger road is ok, the dirt road from Lansinger to the boat stakes is ROUGH to say the least. It gets no plow and no salt I would not recommend it for a vehicle that isn't 4x4. And I am not just saying that because the perch bite has been pretty darn good.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I may have to get up early and go try it. Probs hit clr because I haven't tried the awd on ice yet. May have to screw the ice down tommrow. 

What the ice like at clr? Saw people in the spot I wanted to be around.


----------

